# Hot Fuzz



## elevendayempire (Oct 17, 2006)

From that lot behind Shaun of the Dead. There are a couple of teasers up here...

http://www.workingtitlefilms.com/trailers/hotfuzz_teaser1_xlarge.htm
http://www.workingtitlefilms.com/trailers/hotfuzz_teaser2_xlarge.htm

 

SG


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 17, 2006)

i cant wati for this movie, remember reading about it a couple of months back in total film and ti seemed funny. watched the teasers makes it seem funier


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> http://www.workingtitlefilms.com/trailers/hotfuzz_teaser2_xlarge.htm


Brilliant  - same joke, different punchline, just as funny!
Can't wait now. when? when?


----------



## treefrog (Oct 17, 2006)

looks good... 

Simon Pegg with big guns=


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 17, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Brilliant  - same joke, different punchline, just as funny!
> Can't wait now. when? when?



Release dates for
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Country	Date
UK 	16 February 2007 	
USA 	9 March 2007 	
Spain 	27 April 2007 	

from www.imdb.com


----------



## lostexpectation (Oct 17, 2006)

treefrog said:
			
		

> looks good...
> 
> Simon Pegg with big guns=




a pale white guy with double Ds???


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2006)

He's a sex god, silly.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2006)

Cool.  Can't wait.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> He's a sex god, silly.


i concur!

really looking forward to this.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 18, 2006)

"whats the matter, never taken a short cut before?" 

I wonder if the dogs theory will be in this too!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2006)

Pegg is one of the few truly great actors/comedians the UK has produced in the last few years.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 25, 2006)

It's going to be exactly the same as Shaun of the Dead and I am definitely going to see it.


----------



## agricola (Dec 2, 2006)

The full trailer has now been released:

http://www.workingtitlefilms.com/trailers/hotfuzz_trailer_xlarge.php


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2006)

There was a Promo for this at the sci-fi expo I went to last month. Pegg and the fat guy signed my Hot Fuzz poster 
They had people dressed as coppers and everything!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 2, 2006)

AAAWWW YEEEAAAAH

 

Now, more excited.

"Here come the Fuzz..."


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 3, 2006)

WOOHOO!!! i can't wait!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> The full trailer has now been released:
> 
> http://www.workingtitlefilms.com/trailers/hotfuzz_trailer_xlarge.php



Haha! Looks fucking great!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 24, 2006)

They filmed it in my local town it's going to be mental seeing on a big screen


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2006)

Heh classic, everytime without fail there will be a post like the above on here (or the I was in it, the director is a mate of my girlfriends sister, I know the guy that made the tea).


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Dec 25, 2006)

looks great, anything with simon pegg in is well worth a watch


----------



## Maltin (Jan 25, 2007)

New trailer online at Apple

http://www.apple.com/trailers/focus_features/hotfuzz/hd/


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2007)

Excited!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2007)

w00t!


----------



## llantwit (Jan 25, 2007)

Hehe!
And for those who'd rather really poke our eye out with a fork than install quicktime:


----------



## Maltin (Jan 25, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Hehe!
> And for those who'd rather really poke our eye out with a fork than install quicktime:


But why would you prefer to watch it in such low quality


----------



## sheek (Jan 25, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> There was a Promo for this at the sci-fi expo I went to last month. Pegg and the fat guy signed my Hot Fuzz poster
> They had people dressed as coppers and everything!




ahhh gutted i wanted to go to that but i just watched the video diary of it instead.   

I *heart* Simon Pegg he is a fuckin legend and Nick Frost just kills me, although Mr. Pegg looks a bit thin in the trailer i thought.


----------



## jodal (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw this last week. I had extremely high expectations and was not let down, it is absolutely brilliant. In fact I will definitely go again when it comes out and no doubt I'll enjoy it even more the second time around.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 25, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> I saw this last week. I had extremely high expectations and was not let down, it is absolutely brilliant. In fact I will definitely go again when it comes out and no doubt I'll enjoy it even more the second time around.



Yay!

I am so looking forward to this.

I reckon Pegg is fucking excellent at delivering his lines, the timing, the accompanying facial expressions etc - perfect 

(oh and he's cute)


----------



## jodal (Jan 25, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> I am so looking forward to this.
> 
> ...



Pegg is great but Nick Frost steals the show again.


----------



## llantwit (Jan 25, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> But why would you prefer to watch it in such low quality


There's no need to  ...  . It's quite simple. I'd rather watch it in a grainy format than enter Apple's bundled tie-in hell, no I don't want i-tunes, no I don't want fucking quicktime links and shortcuts all over my computer, in fact I don't want anything to do with their fucking nasty bullshit...
My sentiments expressed more clearly and in more detail here:
http://blog.unitedheroes.net/archives/p/1905/


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2007)

oh my word it looks sooooo top!

steven merchant too! they are spoiling us....


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2007)

it
will
be
class
for
he
is
simon pegg


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 26, 2007)

I dunno about this one... saw the trailer and it didn't grab me like Shaun or Spaced. Seems like it's just the same old. But hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## academia (Jan 26, 2007)

Feh.

The REAL comedy film of 2007:


----------



## Maltin (Jan 26, 2007)

academia said:
			
		

> Feh.
> 
> The REAL comedy film of 2007:



I don't think I've seen the first one yet but from the trailer, I doubt I'll bother to see the second at the cinema.

http://www.worstpreviews.com/trailer.php?id=351&item=0


----------



## captain_insano (Jan 30, 2007)

free screening of -hot fuzz

http://www.seefilmfirst.com and enter 86744

CINEMA VENUE DATE FILM STARTS 

ODEON, Bath Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Birmingham Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
UCI, Blanchardstown Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Cardiff Atlantic Wharf Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Covent Garden Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Derby Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Edinburgh Kinnaird Park Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Gateshead, Newcastle Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Glasgow Quay Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Greenwich Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Hull Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Leeds/Bradford Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Liverpool City (London Road) Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Milton Keynes The Point Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Norwich Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Manchester Printworks Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Sheffield Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Southampton Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Whiteleys Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM 
ODEON, Wimbledon Thursday 8 Feb 6.30 PM


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, the Covent Gd screening is full, fuck travelling all the way to Wimbledon...


----------



## Ranu (Feb 1, 2007)

Vue cinemas are showing previews on Monday.

£15 mind, but apparently you get a free Shaun of the Dead DVD, popcorn and a drink.

http://www.myvue.com/


----------



## rhod (Feb 1, 2007)

£15? - cheeky buggers!


----------



## Maltin (Feb 3, 2007)

Empire like it.

http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/review.asp?FID=10243


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> I saw this last week. I had extremely high expectations and was not let down, it is absolutely brilliant. In fact I will definitely go again when it comes out and no doubt I'll enjoy it even more the second time around.



Which did you prefer, this or Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## captain_insano (Feb 9, 2007)

I saw this last night and it was ruddy outstanding. Difficult to compare to SOTD as it's such a different style film but it's definitely as good, if not dare I say it better


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 9, 2007)

captain_insano said:
			
		

> I saw this last night and it was ruddy outstanding. Difficult to compare to SOTD as it's such a different style film but it's definitely as good, if not dare I say it better


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 9, 2007)

New trailer:

http://www.workingtitlefilms.com/hotfuzz/empire/InternetSpotV3large.php

Cut by Edgar Wright himself, and scored by Robert Rodriguez, according to AICN. But never mind that, it's bloody funny.

SG


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 13, 2007)

It already has a troll




			
				troll said:
			
		

> its boring you'd think it be funny but the thought of simon pegg and nick frost being in it together again puts u off because they were in s.o.t.d together they use the same stuff honeslty dont watch this crap



 

I don't understand why sites like IMDB are full of immature teenagers who come on before a film is released and say it's really crap using dire punctuation/spelling, when, in all probability, they haven't even seen the film yet.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 13, 2007)

But Shaun was just Spaced + (Zombies x Budget) x brilliance 

Pegg and Frost are bloody hilarious regardless.


----------



## foamy (Feb 13, 2007)

i went to see this last monday and agree with Jodal. it was fucking great


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 13, 2007)

Call me a miserable cunt, but I thought Sean of the Dead was a bit meh. I don't get all the Simon Pegg adulation. But i'm clearly in a minority.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2007)

ooo really looking forward to this! may book it in as a valentine's treat for me and other half


----------



## Balbi (Feb 13, 2007)

midnight showing


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 13, 2007)

I shall see it, but only cause I fancy the arse off Simon Pegg.

Anyone known if he's had laser hair restoration? His hairline now seems suspiciously lower than it was on the Big Train series two DVD I watched this week


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 13, 2007)

Tickets booked for tomorrow night, what better Valentines Day treat?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2007)

Just back from the pictures  

IT'S FUCKING BRILLIANT!


----------



## rekil (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going to see Hot Fuzz and For Your Consideration on the same day I think.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 14, 2007)

There's a film out with Simon Pegg? Excellent - we haven't been to the cinema in ages, partly because there's been nothing worth watching.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2007)

SPOILERS!

It was a lot bloodier than I thought; Adam from A&J's death was pretty spectacular. Also loved the Freeman/Coogan/Nighy hierarchy in the police service. I thought it got a bit dark in the middle, when Danny stabbed Nick it went a bit 'Don't Look Now' with the twists and turns. Biggest laughs were Buttermans 'What a cunt' and Angel drop kicking the grandmother. It was a bit deeper in comedy than SOTD; mainly because it was all about a team effort. Good work from Edward Woodward as well; some underappreciated lines .... "tits"...


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 14, 2007)

seeing it tonight - can't wait can't wait!!!!


----------



## jodal (Feb 14, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> For Your Consideration


I liked this when I saw it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2007)

At last! The fucker is out!


----------



## jodal (Feb 14, 2007)

Tut Tut Tut, OK, who let the fucker out again.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 14, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Tickets booked for tomorrow night, what better Valentines Day treat?



That may be the same one me shells and her brother are going to , might see you there


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm off to see this in an hour...been looking forward to it massively for weeks. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 14, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I shall see it, but only cause I fancy the arse off Simon Pegg.
> 
> Anyone known if he's had laser hair restoration? His hairline now seems suspiciously lower than it was on the Big Train series two DVD I watched this week




I dunno about that but i did think he looked too thin in all the previews i saw, anyway he is mine you can have nick frost


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, mere mortals, I had my Hot Fuzz Posters signed by Nick and Simon about 4 months before the film was released. So ner ner


----------



## treefrog (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw it today, and it's great!  

Simon Pegg is incredibly hot in it...


----------



## red rose (Feb 14, 2007)

That was fucking brilliant


----------



## irishshapes (Feb 15, 2007)

watched it last night with the misses!
she enjoyed it so much went on to say it was her best valentines!!!
and she reckons it's better that SOTD

i will need to see it a few more times to be ably capable of comparing them!

but i would recommend it to anyone - VERY FUNNY


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 15, 2007)

Saw it last night, booked deluxe tickets for Mr Loo and myself as a valentine treat

Supping beer in reclining chairs at the pictures is definately the way forward  

Film was great, bit slow to start but it proper got going.

Not sure it would work so well on 'the small screen'

Go to see it at the pictures!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2007)

There isn't a snowball's chance on fucking mercury of this coming to a cinema in china 

I'll have to wait for a decent copy


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## STFC (Feb 15, 2007)

My missus took me to see this as a Valentine's treat last night, and I thought it was excellent, easily as good as Shaun of the Dead. She wasn't overly impressed with it though.

Loads of film references in it, and lots of familiar faces - was the amateur dramatics fella Frank Gallagher off Shameless?

Go and see it, you won't regret it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 15, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Loads of film references in it, and lots of familiar faces - was the amateur dramatics fella Frank Gallagher off Shameless?



Yep, Me Loo didn't get that either


----------



## treefrog (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought it was better than Shaun- and I loved Shaun. Listening to Pegg and Wright on the Guardian webcast now...

http://download.guardian.co.uk/sys-audio/Film/Film/2007/02/15/FW14.2.07.mp3


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought it was absolutely fantastic. If it wasn't for Shaun of the Dead I'd say best comedy film in years, and years, and years.

Shaun of the Dead is better though, imho.


----------



## theCIA (Feb 15, 2007)

cant find a torrent anywhere...


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 15, 2007)

absolutely fucking brilliant, so good i couldnt sleep afterwards because i was tooo excited by the whole thing!

I loved seeing all the different people who were in sotd/any other part of Mr. Peggs career as well, edgar wrights girlfriends mum as the shopkeeper, Noel "you got red on you" as Andy, the devine Kevin Eldon, Marsha, jessicawot werent in it though. Did anyone spot Cate Blanchett in it though.

And Nick Frost is fooking ace


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mint film, sneaked my son in to see it ith me yesterday, he's a big SOTD fan so was pissed off when it was a 15. We both had a right laugh, excellent stuff.

Thought Paddy Considine was great in a comedy role


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2007)

utterly superb, IMHO better than Shaun of the Dead


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic film. Loved every minute of it. Nick Frost is sooooooo adorable.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing this tomorow and am glad eveyone here thought it was good. All the reviews I've read have been really really negative.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2007)

theCIA said:
			
		

> cant find a torrent anywhere...



Yeah, cos the torrents 'thing' is very much US-centric, so it takes until it comes out in the US to be out on torrents.  The same thing happened with Children of Men 

It's v. annoying as, even though I am in China and on a Chinese salary, I would pay UK cinema prices to go and see this, but it seems to not be possible


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing this tomorow and am glad eveyone here thought it was good. All the reviews I've read have been really really negative.



A lot of british films seem to be like that though.  Critics slate them and then they are huge hits.  28 Days later was another.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 16, 2007)

Has this also got Lucy whatshername from the Office and SOTD in it?

I loikes her I does...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2007)

Well Mr Bradshaw in the Grauniad, who is a fucking-hard-to-please reviewer, rates this very highly

http://film.guardian.co.uk/News_Story/Critic_Review/Guardian_Film_of_the_week/0,,2013737,00.html


----------



## treefrog (Feb 16, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing this tomorow and am glad eveyone here thought it was good. All the reviews I've read have been really really negative.


Really? I haven't seen a bad review yet!


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 16, 2007)

i hope its better than Shite of the Dead


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2007)

Ignoring the fatuous 'shite of teh dead' comment above, I will say 'WHere are all these bad reviews" as per treefrog.

The Sun also give it a top review.  So guardian and the sun, at opposite ends of the spectrun, both a good writeup.  Hmm, must go to check the daily wail and torygraph.


----------



## treefrog (Feb 16, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> T Hmm, must go to check the daily wail and torygraph.



they might have some bad reviews- it is a film taking the piss out of Middle England after all...


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 16, 2007)

I went to see it on Valentines Day with Mrs PtG.

I was SOOO looking forward to it, built it up into a massive thing..

but I felt an anti-climax. It didn't meet my expectations, and I was slightly dissappointed.

It was....ok.
But it could have been so much better if they just changed a few things.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Just seen it.  

Not good things:

I did enjoy it but it basically it _is_ Spaced and SOTD.  At the start they did a bit too much of that fast editing thing that they're so keen on in Spaced I thought - got a bit grating.  I did feel it was a little bit "same old" and I hope they don't do another one as it really _will_ be getting tired then (IMO).

Good things:

Lots of the jokes made me laugh out loud at inappropriate times (well actually I thought they were appropriate but no one else was laughing with me...  ) - there was one particular joke about balls and jugglers and another with some dead hippies both of which, for some reason, made me think of Dubversion - can't think why?    And there's a horse in it too for PieEye!  I love Simon Pegg and Nick Frost and the cast was superb - but I didn't spot Cate Blanchett!  My friend (who happens to be Mrs Banco de Gaia) works in one of the shops in that village part time and got to be there for the filming... *jealous*!


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah ^ agreed about the action sequences being far too fast.

i couldn't make out what was going on, so I didn't really enjoy them....when all along, I was waiting for ages for the action scenes to begin. They didn't arrive till the end of the film, only to be badly edited.


----------



## janeb (Feb 16, 2007)

Saw it last night, really enjoyed it although not as good as SOTD I thought.  Reminded me very much of some of the early hammer horror films as well in terms of the atmosphere of the village - think this also gets a mention in the Guardian review?  Wondered if the Edward Woodwood casting was a bit of a nod towards the Wicker Man?

Do wonder how well it will do outside the UK though, seemed very 'English' to me.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 16, 2007)

treefrog said:
			
		

> Really? I haven't seen a bad review yet!




Daily Mirror and Daily Mail. Not saying much, I know  
They both gave it 2 stars out of 5. Said it was too long, not funny, silly characters and plot, pointless and full of way too many irritating in jokes and movie references.


----------



## beeboo (Feb 17, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> absolutely fucking brilliant, so good i couldnt sleep afterwards because i was tooo excited by the whole thing!
> 
> I loved seeing all the different people who were in sotd/any other part of Mr. Peggs career as well, edgar wrights girlfriends mum as the shopkeeper, Noel "you got red on you" as Andy, the devine Kevin Eldon, Marsha, jessicawot werent in it though. Did anyone spot Cate Blanchett in it though.
> 
> And Nick Frost is fooking ace



aha..I thought it was Cate Blanchett!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 17, 2007)

I loves this film! Its brilliant!


----------



## Firky (Feb 17, 2007)

*cough*

http://www.torrentflux.net/cam/hot_fuzz_cam_vcd-orcquality-17022007/


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 17, 2007)

just watched it , was pretty enjoyable with some clever bits and made me laugh out loud a few times , as someone else said , it takes a while to get into but the last 40 mins are ace


----------



## brianx (Feb 17, 2007)

Went to see this today and it is very funny. Even the bits where I'd normally get very po-faced and tut were handled well (such as the old lady that got kicked in the face, she asked for it and had it coming!). I'll buy it on DVD and have a double header with SOTD.


----------



## brianx (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been looking through earlier posts and can't see any reference to where it was made. Anyone know? Beautiful town with a rural aesthetic, was it Monmouth, Gloucester, Wells?
West Country is such a sexy accent.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2007)

We went to see it this evening. I really enjoyed it, it was exactly what I expected and that was what I wanted. Plenty of very funny bits.


----------



## beeboo (Feb 17, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I've been looking through earlier posts and can't see any reference to where it was made. Anyone know? Beautiful town with a rural aesthetic, was it Monmouth, Gloucester, Wells?
> West Country is such a sexy accent.



Wells I believe


----------



## scifisam (Feb 18, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> (such as the old lady that got kicked in the face, she asked for it and had it coming!).



That was the funniest bit.

Yup, exactly what I expected, and gave out as good few laughs.


----------



## telbert (Feb 18, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I've been looking through earlier posts and can't see any reference to where it was made. Anyone know? Beautiful town with a rural aesthetic, was it Monmouth, Gloucester, Wells?
> West Country is such a sexy accent.


The scenes in the Met police station were filmed  by the Royal Albert docks in east london(you can see Tate&Lyle  and City Airport in the background).


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2007)

The rest was Wells, yep.

Poor Adam Buxton's wee head.


----------



## poster342002 (Feb 19, 2007)

Loved this - especially the end. Felt like the toppling of a feared and hated regime! Won't give away any more than that!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2007)

Wasn't expecting the gory bits, which were ace 
Wasn't quite as cohesive as SOTD, I thought. Not as tightly plotted. Still funny as fuck


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2007)

Was Cate Blanchett his ex-girlfriend?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2007)

Nah the ex was wasserface out of black books and green wing.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2007)

Hm. The internets disagree with you.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 19, 2007)

Funny film, it did feel a bit long at times and the action scenes were enough to put three people* in my cinema into epileptic fits. May go see it again. 

*warning figures may be made up


----------



## Erich Zann (Feb 19, 2007)

saw it last night and thought it was very funny and well acted. The cast just kept getting better and there were loads of 'ooh it's him' bits. 

I liked the in-jokes. The bear trap above the bar, is kind of in-keeping with the SOTD gun above the bar. Maybe Pegg/Wright have noticed that in pubs aroud the country there are all sorts of weirdly inappropraite things hangning over the bar.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Feb 19, 2007)

saw it on opening day, thought i twas fucking hilarious, i agree with alot of the comments in here that it wa s pretty much brilliant and ALOT more gorey than i was expecting it to be, fully recomended to anyone and everyone, maybe not my parents though


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought the script was a lot tighter than SOTD myself... For instance all the way down to him meeting Aaron A Aaronson at the end...


----------



## SubZeroCat (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm going to see this tomorrow, I'm well excited


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I thought the script was a lot tighter than SOTD myself... For instance all the way down to him meeting Aaron A Aaronson at the end...



Same here. Went to see it last night and fucking loved it. SOTD is a great film and a lovely experience and all, but to me it's much more of an all-round pleasant, enjoyable watching experience; this seemed like a big step up in terms of plotting, laugh out loud jokes, direction and everything. And now my Simon Pegg adoration is BACK BACK BACK - who would have thought he would make such a convincingly, um, manly action hero?


----------



## Erich Zann (Feb 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I thought the script was a lot tighter than SOTD myself... For instance all the way down to him meeting Aaron A Aaronson at the end...




i reckon they got that joke from 2000AD


----------



## treefrog (Feb 19, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> And now my Simon Pegg adoration is BACK BACK BACK - who would have thought he would make such a convincingly, um, manly action hero?



 I know, I used to fancy him for his slacker charm, now I fancy his nice arse and enormous...weapon


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 20, 2007)

treefrog said:
			
		

> I know, I used to fancy him for his slacker charm, now I fancy his nice arse and enormous...weapon



Same here. How dare he have facets!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2007)

Do the villagers have fakey rustic aaaaaaacents?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Do the villagers have fakey rustic aaaaaaacents?


Arr. Some good, some awful.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 20, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I thought the script was a lot tighter than SOTD myself... For instance all the way down to him meeting Aaron A Aaronson at the end...



Can you explain that bit to me please?
I'm sure I should get it...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Do the villagers have fakey rustic aaaaaaacents?




Nargh.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 20, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Nargh.




i didnt like him, his head was a funny shape


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yargh.   


He actually looks a lot like a bloke I see around down here .... worrying really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 21, 2007)

The fakey rustic aaaaacents strike me as a bit lazy and I am worried that I'm not going to loike it 

Watched SOTD again (_again_) this weekend with a deaf friend and with the subtitles on it was all fresh and pant-wetting again


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 21, 2007)

Only torrents so far are crap cams with 8 minutes missing from the start 

I'll wait...


----------



## subversplat (Feb 21, 2007)

The missing bit is very important, too. Shouldn't be long for a better quality CAM or a TS or something.

I saw it at the cinema, loved it and want to see it again, but I'm not paying for _another_ cinema ticket


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i'm waiting for a screener...

as i said earlier in the thread, i will willingly pay the cinema entry fee to any enterprising person able to present to me a way to watch it here in china for said fee 

if only said film companies and music companies would realise this, they might cut back on a hell of a lot of piracy...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 21, 2007)

is it just me or this a very naughty film given the context it's release into especially in London.  A load of yoof getting gunned down in the last few weeks and then a silly film glamourising gun culture, well movie firearms stuff anyhow.  

TBH i thought it was a pretty lame affair, a few laffs along the way but the context made a stronger impression on me.


----------



## 8den (Feb 21, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> i didnt like him, his head was a funny shape



He was last on the big screen battle Harrison Ford in Raiders of the Lost Ark. According to Pegg he's the big burly Nazi who Indy fights around the plane and comes to a sticky end. 


I thought it was fucking magic. As did the missus, who was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

i'm sad to say I saw it last night and i thought it was shit.

And I'm a big SOTD / Spaced fan.

They'd got a huge budget, all their mates, lots of references, blah blah blah.

But they appear to have forgotten to write any actual jokes. SOTD was full of referential stuff, but it also had fantastic dialogue. This actually didn't have very much dialogue. It was really really poor, so poor in fact that in the middle - which really drraagggeedddddd - i actually nodded off for a minute, only the 2nd time in my life i've done that.

A damn shame.


----------



## Relahni (Feb 22, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm sad to say I saw it last night and i thought it was shit.
> 
> And I'm a big SOTD / Spaced fan.
> 
> ...



I have to say, that from the trailer, this film has the look of Oasis' third album.

I really liked there previous stuff, but this just seemed shite in comparison.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

apparently there was a big thing about "yeh, and we're not going to put all the best jokes in the trailer".

They did put all the best jokes in the trailer


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2007)

Dubversion in controversial opinion over popular culture shocker


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Dubversion in controversial opinion over popular culture shocker




ah fuck off  

Ask Pie Face, she thought it was shit too.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes but what with Pie Face's recent life choices, her taste and judgment are clearly in doubt


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, and she pretends to hate stuff to make herself look cool in front of you. She's not actually as miserable and cynical as she makes out. (Ha! )

It wasn't as good as SOTD, at all, and the three endings did lead to it dragging a bit, but I think these blows will be softened by a second viewing.

I'm fence-sitting at this stage.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2007)

Filter!!! !!!

I have my own mind you turnip.   But I did really quite dislike this film - it didn't raise the laughs Sean did.

I SO wanted it to be as good as that and it had some nice touches (the "NWA" being the baddies etc) but it just weren't as funny or even funny at all in parts.  

And it's Dub that has to make himself look cool in front of me!


----------



## hiccup (Feb 22, 2007)

Best line: "He is not Judge Judy and Executioner!"

Was alright. Quite funny. Was no SOTD though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Filter!!! !!!
> 
> I have my own mind you turnip.   But I did really quite dislike this film - it didn't raise the laughs Sean did.
> 
> ...



Well part of my wonders if this is why I didn't enjoy it as much as I hoped.. I wanted it to be something it wasn't, which if why I'll reserve judgement for a second viewing.

I know you have your own mind.. it's turnipy.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2007)

"second viewing"

pah

(everyone in my office loved it.  Has being w Dub turned me into a bored old hack?   )


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2007)

8den said:
			
		

> He was last on the big screen battle Harrison Ford in Raiders of the Lost Ark. According to Pegg he's the big burly Nazi who Indy fights around the plane and comes to a sticky end.


Eh? I don't know where you got that from, you've got it all mixed up. The Yaarp henchman is the guy who played the disabled bloke in The Book Group. I suspect you're thinking of Paul Freeman, who played the vicar. He also played Belloq, Indie's treacherous rival in Raiders and in that film, the big Nazi brute who gets a propellor in the face was played by Pat Roach, of Auf Wiedensehn Pet and Saturday Morning Wrestling fame, I think. Details aside, it was disappointing. Liked the inventive gore, hated the annoying quick editing and sound mix - it really grates after a while and only really works on telly and used sparingly. Thought the buddy angle was done well and was actually quite touching but ultimately, this was supposed to be a comedy and it had precious few big laughs in it to warrant the label of comedy. A damn shame.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Has being w Dub turned me into a bored old hack?



POLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemontop (Feb 22, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> this was supposed to be a comedy and it had precious few big laughs in it to warrant the label of comedy. A damn shame.



exactly what we said when we came out of the pictures.  did like the shootout in the supermarket though.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

it was clever rather than funny - in places it watched like a late-era Comic Strip where observation replaced gags


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought it was a lot less 'Spaced-y' than Shaun. Not just due to the setting though. As the root was the U.S buddy cop films, Lethal Weapon and that, it's not so much direct comedy - as there's guns and death and human on human violence. With zombies you can piss about because you aren't likely to get munched by the undead hordes and they don't count as people!


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Feb 22, 2007)

saw this last night and i was extreemly impressed. i have also never been in a cinema when people have clapped and laughed out loud throughout a film it was a real experience.


----------



## foo (Feb 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Wasn't expecting the gory bits, which were ace
> Wasn't quite as cohesive as SOTD, I thought. Not as tightly plotted. Still funny as fuck




yep, this is my take. 

i laughed quite a lot. it was nice and daft.


----------



## 8den (Feb 22, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Eh? I don't know where you got that from, you've got it all mixed up. The Yaarp henchman is the guy who played the disabled bloke in The Book Group. I suspect you're thinking of Paul Freeman, who played the vicar. He also played Belloq, Indie's treacherous rival in Raiders and in that film, the big Nazi brute who gets a propellor in the face was played by Pat .



Ah in my defence I was driving at the time and trying to parrallel park so may have been a tad confused...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I thought it was a lot less 'Spaced-y' than Shaun. Not just due to the setting though. As the root was the U.S buddy cop films, Lethal Weapon and that, it's not so much direct comedy - as there's guns and death and human on human violence. With zombies you can piss about because you aren't likely to get munched by the undead hordes and they don't count as people!


Sounds like you are just making excuses for it not actually being very funny.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2007)

No, I was being pretentious. I don't have the goatee for it though


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> (everyone in my office loved it.  Has being w Dub turned me into a bored old hack?   )



No, if anything it's mellowed you.


----------



## foamy (Feb 22, 2007)

the review for Hot Fuzz in todays thelondonpaper said it was 'not laugh out loud funny'  
when i went to see it the entire cinema was in stitches.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2007)

I only laughed a few times. Laugh out loud funny is one of those stupid redundant tautological terms like pan-fried or violent punch


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 22, 2007)

_I saw it this afternoon..._ 

I laughed.  _A lot._ 

I thought Paddy Considine was surprisingly good in a comedy role.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 22, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Can you explain that bit to me please?
> I'm sure I should get it...


Don't you remember the two detectives sarcastically asking whether they should ring everyone in the phone book, starting with aaron a arronson...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 22, 2007)

Just come back from seeing this tonight -
I laughed quite a bit, very good indeed it was, I give it a 7 out of 10


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Don't you remember the two detectives sarcastically asking whether they should ring everyone in the phone book, starting with aaron a arronson...




a HA! 
I probably missed that line due to an extreme Somerset accent malfunction.

Thank you.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 23, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> a HA!
> I probably missed that line due to an extreme Somerset accent malfunction.
> 
> Thank you.


tbh I dont even remember pegg meeting arron a arronson at the end, i only remember the bit where the detectives mentioned him


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 26, 2007)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Was Cate Blanchett his ex-girlfriend?


Yup. Did you spot Peter Jackson as the Santa?

SG


----------



## SubZeroCat (Feb 26, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm sad to say I saw it last night and i thought it was shit.
> 
> And I'm a big SOTD / Spaced fan.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. I didn't think it was shit as such but it definitely wasn't as good as I expected it to be and I was a little bored. SOTD was funny and convincing and I think that's what was lacking in Hot Fuzz...


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 26, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I agree with this. I didn't think it was shit as such but it definitely wasn't as good as I expected it to be and I was a little bored. SOTD was funny and convincing and I think that's what was lacking in Hot Fuzz...


You know, I think a lot of people are annoyed at Hot Fuzz 'cause Pegg wasn't playing the geeky-30-something-who's-never-created-that-book/film/comic-he-had-in-him that he did in Spaced and SOTD. Me, I _liked _it for that reason...

SG


----------



## SubZeroCat (Feb 26, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> You know, I think a lot of people are annoyed at Hot Fuzz 'cause Pegg wasn't playing the geeky-30-something-who's-never-created-that-book/film/comic-he-had-in-him that he did in Spaced and SOTD. Me, I _liked _it for that reason...
> 
> SG



Maybe, but that doesn't change the fact that it wasn't very funny. I thought his and Frost's characters were a little weak.

I do feel I need to watch it again though.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> You know, I think a lot of people are annoyed at Hot Fuzz 'cause Pegg wasn't playing the geeky-30-something-who's-never-created-that-book/film/comic-he-had-in-him that he did in Spaced and SOTD. Me, I _liked _it for that reason...
> 
> SG




and once again, someone has come along to tell me why i don't like something.

Why does this happen on pretty much every thread where there's divided opinion - someone comes along to pigeonhole the naysayers, to second guess why they didn't like it.

I'm happy for Pegg to play anything as long as it's fucking funny.

it's really quite simple and doesn't need any interpretation, thanks


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2007)

You're only saying that because.....[etc]


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

also, i don't ever see people on a thread rocking up to tell people who like something why they do. "You only like it because.....xxx"


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 26, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> and once again, someone has come along to tell me why i don't like something.
> 
> Why does this happen on pretty much every thread where there's divided opinion - someone comes along to pigeonhole the naysayers, to second guess why they didn't like it.


Um, I said "a lot of people". Not you specifically. I wasn't even replying to you. I'm going to pigeonhole you in the "persecution complex" box... 

SG


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2007)

Pegg didn't convince me as a brilliant copper i have to say.  probably because of spaced and SOTD, more my preconceived ideas of what his character would be than what it actually was i think.

and i was disappointed, it wasn't as funny as i'd hoped for, especially for the first hour.  in fact, i was actually a bit bored, though i tried hard to convince myself that i wasn't and that i was actually enjoying it.

loved the gory bits and the last half hour was great - the shootout in the supermarket had me howling with laughter, but it didn't really make up for the first half of the film.  a mixed bag i think - it had genuinely brilliant moments and i thought nick frost was fab (as always) and the partnership between him and pegg was well written, but it just wasn't that funny.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> also, i don't ever see people on a thread rocking up to tell people who like something why they do. "You only like it because.....xxx"



Oh god. Oh god.

I.

Oh _god_.

muser does that


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Um, I said "a lot of people". Not you specifically. I wasn't even replying to you. I'm going to pigeonhole you in the "persecution complex" box...
> 
> SG




even if you didn't mean me specifically, the point still stands. Perhaps the people who's opinions you've decided to dissect feel the same way I do?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Oh god. Oh god.
> 
> I.
> 
> ...




that's because he's a moron with delusions of adequacy


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> and once again, someone has come along to tell me why i don't like something.
> 
> Why does this happen on pretty much every thread where there's divided opinion - someone comes along to pigeonhole the naysayers, to second guess why they didn't like it.
> 
> ...



_stroppy_!  He quoted SZC you muppet and didn't even address you personally.  Grumpy sod.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

as i've said,the point still stands. And it does really boil my piss, it happens all the fucking time and i think it sucks


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think he was particularly guilty of that though - it's a fair point he made.

Hot Fuzz is still shit though - I met more people who liked it last night


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2007)

How dare they dislike something for different reasons than I do!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2007)

Where is he anyway? He's got the rare talent of causing mirthful rage on both music, tv and sport forums all at the same time


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I don't think he was particularly guilty of that though - it's a fair point he made.



i don't think it's a fair point at all. And i'm not particularly  having a pop at EDE - it's quite a common thing to happen and i think it's nonsense.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 26, 2007)

I really liked Hot Fuzz and it did have it's moments that weren't just clever but 'laugh out loud' funny, though from this thread I'm thinking maybe take peek at Spaced to see how that was


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2007)

If he'd phrased it differently - "Pegg's acting against type and expectations weren't met" or something it would have been the same comment without telling anyone why they didn't like it.  

And I do think it's a fair thing to say - it can irk when an actor isn't in the expected roles.  He's certainly funnier when he's doing the comic geek thing.

Still a shit film though


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Hot Fuzz is still shit though - I met more people who liked it last night



Does this mean our chalet is off then?

Come on, let's av it! Me and Mr K vs you and Dub, in the bathroom, with the jelly. Orang Utan will have to referee


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't like it either, May


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, ok, but you're not staying in our chalet next month.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yes I am


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2007)

Then you're going down, bitch


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2007)

chin dildo


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> chin dildo


chin dildo


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i think "shit" is a pretty harsh judgement. 

i really liked it, it was odd seeing pegg not play the loveable nerd, and i thought it was a tad too long, but overall i thought it was ace.

the plot was silly,but unpredictable, and i liked the unexpected gore! there were some cracking lines in it too.

 is there ever going to be a pegg/frost project where there isn't a homoerotic aspect to their relationship?


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 27, 2007)

If I hadn't seen SOTD or Spaced I'd have thought this was alriot.

The jokes were extremely thin on the ground and the ones that was there were shite.

The timing was piss poor and everything seemed rather half arsed and bloated.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 27, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i think "shit" is a pretty harsh judgement.



no, it was an entirely honest one. The middle dragged so badly I fell asleep,for fuck's sake


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, it was an entirely honest one. The middle dragged so badly I fell asleep,for fuck's sake


IN MY OPINION for fuck's sake


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 27, 2007)

and in my opinion it was shit. see, that's how it works.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 27, 2007)

Decent ending but having to sit through the rest of it for what was ultimately a very average punchline was... dull. Seemed like they'd had one good idea in the process of writing it and had proceeded to rush like mad to get it in, ignoring the other hour of the film.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 27, 2007)

Very good, and I think I even spotted a reference that isn't in wikipedia.

The Wild at Heart car headlights on the road in the dark 

It was at heart, a dumb action thriller, but it was really nice to see the incongruous Britcom faces in it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I enjoyed it...it's very entertaining, it's not like it's pretending to be Ibsen....also I had no idea Billie Whitelaw was still alive....last time I saw her do anything she was buried in Beckett..


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 8, 2007)

I liked it


----------



## milesy (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^that's good enough for me, if sam likes it i like it.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 8, 2007)

i want to see it. 

but will maybe wait for it to come out on duvdee


----------



## The Groke (Mar 8, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> I only laughed a few times. Laugh out loud funny is one of those stupid redundant tautological terms like pan-fried or violent punch



Isn't "redundant tautological" a tautology?


 


I am still looking forward to it, but I reckon it will have to be on download, as I can't see any mention of it the "future releases" section of the Dubai cinema website....


----------



## g force (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought it was pretty poor...just liek Shaun, which dragged horribly when they got to the pub.

Hot Fuzz was a series of fairly passable sketches, but whereas that worked in Spaced because the characters developed, in the film I just didn't give a shit. Then you had the plodding sections between the slightly funnier bits.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 8, 2007)

Better than SOTD, and one that will bear up to repeated viewing if only for catching all the little in-jokes and movie references in the camera work...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2007)

It was crap. SotD was a *much* better film. This was lame and barely funny. Simon Pegg hasn't got the physical presence to pull off a proper hard ass action hero role either...shame really, was looking forward to this.

I really hope this aint a sign of things to come from that lot...Spaced was fecking class, SotD was very good but still watered down compared to Spaced and now this...?


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It was crap. SotD was a *much* better film. This was lame and barely funny. Simon Pegg hasn't got the physical presence to pull off a proper hard ass action hero role either...shame really, was looking forward to this.



precisely


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 16, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Daily Mirror and Daily Mail. Not saying much, I know
> They both gave it 2 stars out of 5. Said it was too long, not funny, silly characters and plot, pointless and full of way too many irritating in jokes and movie references.



I can't imagine why the Daily Mail didn't give it a good review...  given the potrayal of Middle England in the film...


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> precisely



bollocks


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 16, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Simon Pegg hasn't got the physical presence to pull off a proper hard ass action hero role either...shame really, was looking forward to this.



Wasn't that the point though? It was a piss take of those films, it would've made it a lot less funny if he _was _the action hero type.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 16, 2007)

I actually enjoyed it alot more than SOTD ... but that's probably because SOTD had lowered my expectations of what to expect from the Spaced team.

In fact I didn't care much for Series 2 of Spaced - the references and jokes all felt a lot more obvious than in the first series. Ho-hum.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Wasn't that the point though? It was a piss take of those films, it would've made it a lot less funny if he _was _the action hero type.



If it was the parody you claim it wasn't done very well...


----------



## HeroineSheep (Mar 28, 2007)

Bump. Just went to see this today and thought it was fucking hilarious. My Aussie mate and I almost got chucked out of the cinema for laughing too loudly. Sorry, you infidels, but it's the best thing I've seen in a while.

I love Simon Pegg and would happily have his babies.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 28, 2007)

I loved it, it seems to be really based on a few hamlets and villages round here who seem to 'vet' their residents regularly!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2007)

I downloaded and watched this the other night

Not that funny. Obvious plotline.

Mediocre

And a waste of Bill Bailey IMHO


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 28, 2007)

all true


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 28, 2007)

I've never got this Simon Pegg thing. He's affable enough, but so is Christopher Biggins and he's about as funny as a foetus in a salad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2007)

As they say, there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I downloaded and watched this the other night
> 
> Not that funny. Obvious plotline.
> 
> ...



Agree with Dub especially that last part...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 5, 2008)

2 years after this thread started i finally got to see this...very very funny


----------

